# Electrical Engineering/TEchnical theatre In CA



## BubbaDaPanda (Oct 14, 2009)

What schools would any of you recommend for electrical engineering with some sort of minor in technical theater in CA?

if you know any particularly good ones in NY near the city that would be nice too because i feel i would like to try to work on Broadway for a least a few years and I'm sure it easier to do when your going to school right in the city.

thanks ahead of time for any advice.

also (PS? perhaps?) what kind of income do people who have been working in the field a few years get?
is it decent?


----------



## dbthetd (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there. I'd be more than happy to discuss this with you. Why don't you email me at dboevers AT cmu DOT edu


----------

